# hyatt resale



## bfree (Jun 25, 2007)

which of the hyatt resorts are better for resale the beach properties or the ski ones.  does hyatt have a lake tahoe ski resort vacation club


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 25, 2007)

Hyatt has great (north shore/Incline village) timeshare.  You might want to look it up on their website.

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2007)

The Hyatt Tahoe is gorgeous and has high demand for summer and ski season.  It is adjacent to the Hyatt Hotel and casino.  It has a beautiful beach resort area and nice pools.  The one drawback for us, and this isn't a drawback for some people, is that they are all 2 bdm. units - no 1 bdms. and no lock-offs.  Also - it's in Incline Village, which is a beautiful area, but it is 25 miles from South Shore Lake Tahoe, where most of the action is, and most of the casinos are.  For some people, that's would be a positive, I'm sure.


----------

